# bypassing the control board for temporary heat



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Been running down problems with my package unit. Goodman 4 ton roof mounted. Had a dead short. Found and fixed. Installed new inducer and limit sw. Now, have no voltage to gas valve. Have a pro coming tomorrow, but need heat tonight. Jumped off red stat wire and valve opens. Can I jump off white stat wire for heat tonight. Shouldn't the valve only open when heat is called for ? Just want to bypass board till I get a new one tomorrow. Any help is appreciated guys n gals Thanks

P.S. unit is PGB048125-1A Manufacture date 2003 if it helps
Getting cooler and waiting on the rain !!! lol


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

If the ignition control is separate from the board then maybe. If the ignition/burner control is part of the main board then no this is very unsafe and should not be done. You'll be dumping raw fuel into the heat exchanger during prepurge.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thus lies one of the many reasons houses go BOOM.

Improperly "fixed" gas heaters.

If you do this make sure that you take some stay awake pills, so you can monitor this all night long and be there to shut it down if a lot of gas is dumped out before it fires up.


ED


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

OK, Thx roughneck. have another heat source, just wanted to save a little time. I have a radiant heater. Just didn't want to get out the pipe dope and those pesky adjustable wrenches. lol Hmmmm however roughneck, it is on the roof and I could get out the other end of the house before it collapsed. Don't know if the wife can move that fast....hmmmmm. :vs_bulb:

appreciate it:vs_cool::vs_coffee:


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey de-nagorg at least I asked ............... lol

Besides, I've put it in print and " and in the cloud " insurance won't pay now.......lol


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Quick answer.... No! 
Looked up the wiring diagram for that unit. It's a integrated board, half the safety is built into it. I'm not even sure how you got it to light off? (manually?) 

They are easy to fix. They guy should be in and out quickly, if he has the board with him. 

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A small description of what would happen.

The gas valve would open at the same time the inducer/combustion blower starts. raw/unburnt gas would be flowing into the heat exchanger while the board goes through its pressure switch safety timing, allowing the entire heat exchanger to fill with gas, and gas to come out the vent/exhaust. The pressure switch timing would then prove the inducer/combustion blower is working, and the HSI would be energized. Sometime after the HSI's temp rose above 1,120°F, the gas would ignite. The RTU would blow apart, the gas line would break becoming a flame thrower. A large hole would be in what is left of the roof. And a fire would be burning in the house. Anyone under that section of the roof, would probably be killed. Might also get a couple of the neighbors homes also.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

beenthere said:


> A small description of what would happen.
> 
> The gas valve would open at the same time the inducer/combustion blower starts. raw/unburnt gas would be flowing into the heat exchanger while the board goes through its pressure switch safety timing, allowing the entire heat exchanger to fill with gas, and gas to come out the vent/exhaust. The pressure switch timing would then prove the inducer/combustion blower is working, and the HSI would be energized. Sometime after the HSI's temp rose above 1,120°F, the gas would ignite. The RTU would blow apart, the gas line would break becoming a flame thrower. A large hole would be in what is left of the roof. And a fire would be burning in the house. Anyone under that section of the roof, would probably be killed. Might also get a couple of the neighbors homes also.


Would be great for a movie scene. Very action packed... 

People might actually take us seriously after seeing that. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

FYI guys, the unit is on a curb directly above kitchen table. Maybe have the son in law having lunch, and slip to breaker box in basement and turn on breaker................hmmmmmm:vs_bulb:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

They thought these were good ideas.


----------

